# Anyone have a harness I could borrow?



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone have a stand up harness I could borrow for wednesday?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *true-king (8/9/2009)*Does anyone have a stand up harness I could borrow for wednesday?




i have 3 and you are welcome to either one brother.take all 3 just bring em back.i have 1 thats really nice.i ordered it from palm beack has back supports and all that crap.what you guys going for?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (8/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *true-king (8/9/2009)*Does anyone have a stand up harness I could borrow for wednesday?
> ...


PM sent


----------

